# 65 dash removal



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

searched through the past post with no luck ...need to remove my dash the upper part that surrounds the gauges I've found the 5 screws at the bottom what holds the top ...does this come off and the gauges remain in place ...thanks


----------



## my62toy (Jul 15, 2009)

If I understand correctly let's see if these pictures help you.

1st picture tries to show the 10 screw holes that hold the dash housing in place: 5 inside the top lip and 5 more at the bottom of the dash housing.

2nd picture shows the dash housing, out of the car, with the gauges in place.

3rd picture shows the actual dash without the gauge housing. Note the 5 screw tabs at the top and 5 more just above the various control knobs (lights, wiper, etc.).

If these does not give you what you need, write back and I will try and take more pictures of my dash. Hal


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

yeah that helps ..I was wondering if that had to come out as one unit ...I hate to fool with disconnecting the gauges and heater control .... but mine needs to come out its a mess ... thanks


----------



## my62toy (Jul 15, 2009)

Heater controls are a bit of a pain. Be sure to label all the wires and connectors as you disconnect. It will save you lots of time later. Have fun.


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

will do ........ :seeya:thanks guys


----------

